
Node.js 8.10 runtime now available in AWS Lambda - lumannnn
https://aws.amazon.com/de/blogs/compute/node-js-8-10-runtime-now-available-in-aws-lambda/
======
megamindbrian2
That must include http, util libraries. This is fantastic news and simplifies
dependencies greatly.

